# All Easy Flow 9000 Created Equal?



## B Wo

Being pretty new to pen making, I started out replacing the ink fills in kits that took Parker-style refills with Parker brand gel ink refills. Until one day, I made a WC Liberty pen which came with a Schmidt Easy Flow 9000 refill and I loved it. IMHO FAR superior to Parker's gel ink. Through these very forums, I became aware of Private Reserve refills, which just plain sound fancy, and are made my Schmidt, who makes a refill I already like. So, I ordered a Private Reserve to try out in my Wall St III carry pen. 

What I received was a Schmidt Retro 1951 Easy Flow 9000. I'm not unreasonable, but I was a little miffed about the mix up and let the seller know. His response was that all the Easy Flow 9000 pens are manufactured together, but since some companies market them differently, they change the names. Is this accurate? 

Are all Schmidt refills labeled Easy Flow 9000 the same refill? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## ed4copies

It sounds accurate.

Schmidt will "private label" your name on the refills as long as you purchase a large enough quantity.  If the schmidt name is on the refill and "EasyFlow9000", it is most likely their product.

Want to be certain?  Send an email to Schmidt and ask.  They have people who respond fairly quickly, in English.

http://www.schmidttechnology.de/en/schreibgeraete/kontakt/formular.htm
Fill in the form and they will reply


----------



## PenMan1

Same refill. The Private Reserve has an adhesive label over the Retro 9000 printed label.

On some sets, the Schmidt refill is preferable to the Private Reserve. Even though the Schmidt 9000 and the Private Reserve are exactly the same refill, sometimes the adhesive label makes the tranny "stick" during movement. I think where I noticed this was on a Berea Elegent Beauty Sierra Click (new design) or either a CSUSA Aero. 

That the ONLY issue I've ever had with the PR refills and it was limited to one hardware set.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## ed4copies

Well, that piqued our curiosity!!

So, here is the result of Dawn's "9000 label denuding":


----------



## penmaker56

In my years of dealing with Schmidt, it all depends on how the supplier orders it from them.


----------



## ghostrider

I to have had problems with a couple of the labels. On one I had to completely peel it off and it was naked like Ed and Dawn's refill above.


----------



## B Wo

This is really great information. Thanks, everyone for putting in your 2¢, and dropping some knowledge on me. 

Ed, I see that you carry Private Reserve Cross-style refills. Are those made by Schmidt, too? 

I've only ever used Cross brand refills in my pens. Are the Private Reserve refills better? The price of the PR refills is sure better, haha.


----------



## ed4copies

B Wo said:


> This is really great information. Thanks, everyone for putting in your 2¢, and dropping some knowledge on me.
> 
> Ed, I see that you carry Private Reserve Cross-style refills. Are those made by Schmidt, too?
> 
> I've only ever used Cross brand refills in my pens. Are the Private Reserve refills better? The price of the PR refills is sure better, haha.



Here is "my claim to fame" on IAP:  A couple years ago, I found the 9000 refill and realized it would "sell pens"!!  It is that much BETTER than the stock refills.  I have strongly "pushed" that refill ever since.

I also hoped to find a Cross refill that was also superior to others.  In this effort, I have been unsuccessful.  The Cross refills we sell are better and more consistent than the "kit refill".  But they are not enough better to "sell pens".  And no, Schmidt does NOT make a refill for cross style pens.  Also Schmidt has discontinued the 8900 refill, so they don't really make a "parker-style" ballpoint gel.

I hope to have a better cross style refill by the fall shows.  We shall see.

Hope this helps!!
Ed


----------



## PenMan1

Ed:
I have hundreds, if not thousands of Private Reserve Cross style refills, in both fine and medium tips.

Am I understanding you correctly? Are you saying that the Cross style refills labeled Private Reserve are NOT made by Schmidt?


----------



## ed4copies

Schmidt does NOT make a cross style refill.  Not for Private Reserve and not under their own name.

I am quite certain that is a fact---when I started buying direct from Schmidt, I tried to order them, Schmidt was rather firm about their statement---I don't think that has changed.


----------



## PenMan1

As I'm sure you anticipated, my next question

Do you know WHO is making the Private Reserve Cross style refills? I did notice a month or so ago, that PR has stopped printing the brand name on their newer Cross Style refills.


----------



## ed4copies

I do not KNOW.

Yes, we have also noticed their cross refills are sometimes NOT imprinted with their name---makes you wonder, doesn't it?

In fairness, we have had NO complaints about any Private Reserve product!


----------



## PenMan1

I'm NOT complaining about PR, either. Their products have always been a cut above most others and priced very reasonably.

BUT, recently, I have noticed changes in PR products (still great products), just different. And I quite sure that the PR rep told me (some time ago) that Schmidt did make the Cross style, but like you, couldn't find the Schmidt product equivalent.

I, like you, just wonder what's going on. AND, with the information I had, I have mistakenly told customers the Cross style was made by Schmidt.


----------



## longbeard

ed4copies said:


> I do not KNOW.
> 
> Yes, we have also noticed their cross refills are sometimes NOT imprinted with their name---makes you wonder, doesn't it?
> 
> In fairness, we have had NO complaints about any Private Reserve product!



Second that on the PR refills. Ordered some Ed and Dawn, and WOW what difference.IM SOLD and so waz my customer today.

4 bills later.


----------



## PenMan1

And ROTFLMAO! My Private Reserve EZ FLO 9000, which had the retro 9000 label underneath LOOKS NOTHING LIKE the label on yours......but mine are older (I'm about out of ink).

I'm beginning to think 9000 means to Schmidt what "Rosewood" means to a wood box retailer


----------



## longbeard

I should add i only put the PR refills in the cigar style pens.


----------



## B Wo

It helps very much, Ed. Thank you.



ed4copies said:


> B Wo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really great information. Thanks, everyone for putting in your 2¢, and dropping some knowledge on me.
> 
> Ed, I see that you carry Private Reserve Cross-style refills. Are those made by Schmidt, too?
> 
> I've only ever used Cross brand refills in my pens. Are the Private Reserve refills better? The price of the PR refills is sure better, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is "my claim to fame" on IAP:  A couple years ago, I found the 9000 refill and realized it would "sell pens"!!  It is that much BETTER than the stock refills.  I have strongly "pushed" that refill ever since.
> 
> I also hoped to find a Cross refill that was also superior to others.  In this effort, I have been unsuccessful.  The Cross refills we sell are better and more consistent than the "kit refill".  But they are not enough better to "sell pens".  And no, Schmidt does NOT make a refill for cross style pens.  Also Schmidt has discontinued the 8900 refill, so they don't really make a "parker-style" ballpoint gel.
> 
> I hope to have a better cross style refill by the fall shows.  We shall see.
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> Ed
Click to expand...


----------



## penmaker56

Years ago, Schmidt did make a Cross style refill, but they were discontinued about 3-4 years ago because the economies of manufacturing them did not meet the economies of selling them. The SuperBowl 8900 was discontinued about 2 years ago, because the easyFLOW 9000, that came out after it, was a superior product having a LV ball point ink, as opposed to a liquid roller ball ink, and the cartridge did not dry out over time. My two cents.


----------



## ed4copies

PenMan1 said:


> And ROTFLMAO! My Private Reserve EZ FLO 9000, which had the retro 9000 label underneath LOOKS NOTHING LIKE the label on yours......but mine are older (I'm about out of ink).
> 
> I'm beginning to think 9000 means to Schmidt what "Rosewood" means to a wood box retailer




Hey Andy,
Remember, the "advertised shelf life" on these refills is a year.  I recently learned they are dated in the product code.  So, we are making certain we will sell all we have in less than six months.  You might want to make smaller purchases, more often to avoid "old ink".

FWIW
Ed


----------



## Mordi

*Sold First Pen - Schmidt Refill*

Speaking of Schmidt refills, I sold my first pen today :bananen_smilies051:- a Sierra style pen with a Schmidt refill. When asked what the customer liked about the pen, he replied "I like the way it writes" :biggrin:

Mordi


----------

